# Weaning help



## AlexisCares (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey everyone so i bought this Green Cheek Conure, But its not eating a lot, it eats once in a while but i don't know if its because its getting used to its new home or its still in the weaning process, my question is if i feel like its not eating a lot should i give it a try and hand feed it? Its my first time and many say don't risk it, but i would rather help a bird out. The lady told me to hand feed it once a day cause its 3months old but i think to myself wouldn't it be pretty much weaned if its 3 months old... Thanks for the help everyone! :flb:


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I really don't know much about conures but can you weigh the baby to see if she's losing weight? Hand feeding can be tricky. I don't think I would just try it. If you think she's not eating, I would contact the woman you bought her from and see if she can show you how to hand feed or contact a local vet. You can also try some soft foods or millet spray to see if the baby will much on that if she doesn't seem to be eating regular seeds. Are you feeding the same food the breeder was feeding?.


----------

